# Granite countertop remnants, ok to use in tank?



## Niki7

Near where I live is a granite/stone company and they make pretty much anything out of rock. Well they have a huge remnant pile out back and they let my son (who is a rockhound) pick through it all he wants. I got to thinking about it, and the pieces are small enough to make caves out of. Do you think they would be ok in a tank? One piece that he brought home is labradorite, a beautiful blue/green irridescent color. It is essentially a granite as I understand it, which I think can be used in an aquarium (correct me please if Im wrong about that!). I don't think they use any solvents to polish them but I could ask to be sure. Just water-cooled saws and polishers. Anyway, just wondered if anyone knew about this or has used granite remnants in a tank.

Thanks!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

doesn't granite have a lot of trace metals in it?

*Conf*



I'd be hesitant, but I'd wait for a second opinion too, as I'm no expert. I'm boring; I just use plain looking slate bought from the LFS


----------



## Niki7

Just found this on Aquariumpros.com:

"Can I put Labradorite rocks in a fresh-water fish tank? 

Labradorite is a type of feldspar, and is a soda lime-based carbonate mineral. As such, if you place a large amount of it in an aquarium, it would probably affect the pH of the water. However, one small crystal would probably not hurt. "

Interesting. I wonder with the peat in there if the pH would be able to handle it. Hmmm.


----------



## Niki7

Also found this at the same site:

"I have a 55-gallon freshwater aquarium already set up, and I wanted to add some rocks to create shelter and decorate the space better. I was wondering if there is any reason why granite rocks should not be used in a freshwater tank--will it hurt the fish?

There is absolutely no reason not to use granite in a freshwater aquarium. It is typically an inert stone, and will not affect water quality. If you collect it yourself however, make sure you sterilize it by soaking the pieces in hot water, then rinsing thoroughly and allowing to cool before use."

So maybe I will stick with granite remnants only. He has a few of those. Still interested in hearing thoughts though!


----------



## majerah1

You can drip some white venegar on it and see if it sizzles.If it does then its not safe.If it doesnt,it is safe,but keep an eye on PH for a few weeks.


----------



## jrman83

If the pieces you want to go in your tank will fit in a bucket, put them in there for a couple of weeks and test the ph periodically.


----------



## susankat

Vinegar isn't really the best option. There is some rocks that the vinegar don't affect and still be bad in the tank as the acid isn't strong enough. Best to use muratic acid. Can be bought at pool supply stores and most places like home depot.

Granite should be fine to use. Just ask them if they use anything on it for polishing just to make sure.


----------



## majerah1

Ah thats good to know,Susan,Thanks!


----------



## jrman83

Doesn't ph up or down products work also?


----------



## susankat

Those aren't reliable for testing rock either


----------



## edwardmartin

Hii All i am New here i would like to enjoy here with my updated post

Thanks to all,,,


----------



## edwardmartin

Niki7 said:


> Also found this at the same site:
> 
> "I have a 55-gallon freshwater aquarium already set up, and I wanted to add some rocks to create shelter and decorate the space better. I was wondering if there is any reason why granite rocks should not be used in a freshwater tank--will it hurt the fish?
> 
> There is absolutely no reason not to use granite in a freshwater aquarium. It is typically an inert stone, and will not affect water quality. If you collect it yourself however, make sure you sterilize it by soaking the pieces in hot water, then rinsing thoroughly and allowing to cool before use."
> 
> So maybe I will stick with granite remnants only. He has a few of those. Still interested in hearing thoughts though!


Nice Threads

Thanks,,


----------



## edwardmartin

majerah1 said:


> You can drip some white venegar on it and see if it sizzles.If it does then its not safe.If it doesnt,it is safe,but keep an eye on PH for a few weeks.


Informative threads 

Thanks,,


----------



## snail

I have granite in my tank and it's fine, just make sure about the chemicals. Check there are no really sharp edges that might hurt the fish too.


----------



## Mark13

Natural granite is fine, but polished granite may have a silicone sealer on it (even on the up-polished side) that will come off and form a slick on the surface of your water. This will hamper the exchange of gases at the waters surface (oxygen, nitrogen, CO2), and possibly start to suffocate your fish or shrimp.

So, natural or cut slab, polished or un-polished is OK, but not with sealer chemicals on it!!!!!!! Also may have some iron in it, but this will be a problem only if you see a 1/4" diameter spot or larger, or a vein of rust of equal area or larger. If it show quartz veins, it's also OK. If it shows bright yellow sulfur, not OK.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I know a pleco and corydora breeder who uses nothing but granite right off the stone cutters floor, a quick rinse for dust and its in, it never changes his water parameters and so far hasnt changed them in one of my tanks either.
What they have in the pile is virgin granite, as in no sealers have been used on it yet, they dont waste that stuff on what they know is scrap, it doesnt get sealed till its done being shaped and shaved.


----------

